# After 3 years, my 67 convertible is finally complete!



## wiseman (Nov 17, 2009)

When I started, I said that every nut, bolt, or screw would be cleaned, polished or replaced. There was a lot more nuts, bolts and screws than I first thought.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow! That is a beauty. Nice work. Matt


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Verrry Nice!

Bear


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

fine looking car there sir


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I absolutely love Linden Green. _Classy_ looking car....very, very nice!!!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

looks grrrrreat!

Bill


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

You rook marvelous!! Great looking car!!


----------



## davegto67 (Jul 9, 2014)

Beautiful car! Congratulations!


----------

